# Drössiger HTA 650B



## olleg69 (12. Juli 2015)

Moin,
hat jemand von euch solch ein Bike in 17 Zoll?! Ich bräuchte ein Bild von der Seite. Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken solch ein Bike aufzubauen, bin aber etwas unschlüssig bei der Grösse , da das Oberrohr ja recht tief, mit wenig Überstandshöhe daherkomnt.
Ich habe knapp 1.78 Körperhöhe und knapp 82cm Schritthöhe und schwanke zw. 17/19 Zoll.

Grüsse


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keines aber letztendlich die gleiche Idee. Ich würde mir gerne über den Winter ein HTA650B aufbauen.
Gibt es denn den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen ? Ich kann auf der Drössiger-HP diesbezüglich nichts finden und Anfragen bei Drössiger blieben bisher unbeantwortet.
Wenn ja, kennst Du den Preis ? Kostet die freie Farbwahl extra ?

Danke für Deine Hilfe.

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (30. Oktober 2015)

Drössiger Rahmen bekommt man über einen ortsansässigen Fahrrad-Händler, der Drössiger im Programm hat.
Nix Online-Shopping oder so....

Die Farben aus der Palette sind kostenlos. Die Preise für die Rahmen müssten auf der Drössiger Homepage stehen.

Ich hab das letztes Jahr auch so gemacht, dass ich mir einen Laden gesucht hab, der das Bike in meiner Größe da hatte (musste ca. 100km dafür fahren) um es Probe zu fahren.
Ich hab das Testrad dann auch gleich gekauft, weil ich einen sehr guten Preis bekommen hab (und hab damit sehr viel Geld gespart, im Vergleich zum Kauf von Rahmen + Komponenten)

Schönen Gruß


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. November 2015)

Danke für die Info.

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## geomiaoei (14. Mai 2017)

Die Farben aus der Palette sind kostenlos. Die Preise für die Rahmen müssten auf der Drössiger Homepage stehen.


----------

